# Do You See Any Construction Deficiencies?



## jfklein (1 mo ago)

I’m not a roofing contractor so I’ve posted this in the general roofing discussion.

I am on the board of directors of a small condominium building. The building is wood-frame construction and has a flat (i.e. low-slope) roof. We have an opening through the roof for a roof hatch. From this opening it is possible to see into the air gap between the plywood deck of the roof and the 2x10 joists that are the main structural component of the roof.

I have attached four photographs taken on opposite sides of the roof hatch opening, looking down the cavities between cross-strapping members in the air gap.

My questions for the forum:

What do you think about the quality of the construction work shown in the photos, specifically the attachments between the components of the roof - the plywood deck, the tapered 2x4 cross-strapping members and the 2x10 joists?

Do you see any construction deficiencies?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No.


----------



## jfklein (1 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> No.


Thanks for your comment.

About a month ago a roof consultant inspected the exterior of the roof in preparation to replace the weatherproofing membrane next year. He also looked below the roof deck at the hatch opening into the same cavities that I took photos of. Basically, he didn't like what he saw. He didn't like how the cross-strapping was attached to the joists, how the joist hangers were attached to the joists and the type of hangers used (he thought they were too small for 2x10 joists). Overall he thought the construction work looked "haphazard".

He recommended that we hire a structural engineer to assess the structural integrity of the roof frame and recommend repairs, if necessary, that we would do at the same time as the membrane replacement.

I've added his comments to the same four photos below. What do you think of his comments, agree or disagree?


----------

